# Aftermarket Gearbox



## 70cudadave (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anybody know if there is an aftermarket, bolt-in, strong gearbox available for the 44" JD snowblower? I've read many complaints from folks who have had them fail 'cause they are so cheaply made &, if possible, would like to "get in front" of any problems by replacing with a stronger unit.


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

click on the dark bullet pointing down. 










Lee


----------

